# FS: Mated pair of alenquer discus



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a pair of mated pair of alenquers for sale. They are both around 5", and have spawned and laid fertile eggs. I purchased the mated pair from April a couple months back, while she was doing a larger mated pair sale. Pickup only. $270OBO





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!! Price change!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!! Do need to sell them, please make an offer.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Harry:
Sorry to see these haven't been scooped up yet. Have you tried Joseph? He was talking about them just the other day and I told him you had the pair up for sale. He seemed pretty interested.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Bring em back. I'll buy them back.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April - Joe really wants the brown one, but he's worried it might have trouble adjusting to all the goldfish. The other discus have gotten used to them, but they had been there first. The pearl scale goldfish are very aggressive as are the half beaks. If you'd be willing to break up the pair, I'm sure he'd take it provided the goldfish behave themselves.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I do want the brown one, it will go well with the other brown one that I have


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> April - Joe really wants the brown one, but he's worried it might have trouble adjusting to all the goldfish. The other discus have gotten used to them, but they had been there first. The pearl scale goldfish are very aggressive as are the half beaks. If you'd be willing to break up the pair, I'm sure he'd take it provided the goldfish behave themselves.


Goldfish with discus in the same tank ????

How do they work with different water parameters ????


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely no problems whatsoever.

I don't treat the water with anything under then prime and to add Epsom salts and they eat what the discus eat. 

The goldfish are super active swimmers, aggressive feeders, are great for stirring up the gravel for the filter to suck up dirt and no sign of swim bladder problems whatsoever. 

You can imagine how fast they grow on a discus diet and water change regimen.

Dosen't bother the discus either, which continue to lay their eggs, hatch their eggs and eat their wrigglers.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

well i dont think they should be broken up..they're a pair. and i could use them. 
i guess its up to cloudsky they are his fish now.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what happened to these?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

april probaly has them... that would of been the right thing to happen here in my opion...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> april probaly has them... that would of been the right thing to happen here in my opion...


Thanks for your "opion".

April dosen't have them, I was just at her store and my intention was to see if I could recreate a pair as I got some fish from the same tank when they were available


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I look whenever I go to April's but I haven't seen them. Harry, what's up? Did you change your mind about letting them go?


----------

